# Ford SportKa, anyone got any info on these?



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi everyone.

Going to be selling my little 1.2 Clio come August as I've had enough of it feeling pretty gutless and it's the first car I've had any kind of accident in since I started driving so it's never felt quite the same since then 

My first car was a 1.3 Ka and I did quite like it. It was small, the 1.3 engine made it feel reasonably spritely and personally I quite liked the styling  (which imo can still look reasonably modern for an older car) I've been toying with the SportKa which has the 1.6 engine and the styling is a little more masculine.

I'll be 22 with, touch wood, 4 years ncd by that time so don't want something which is going to cost too much to insure (neither me nor the third party made a claim against my insurance so my ncd was unaffected).

Anyone had any experience, good or bad, with these?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

My sister has had one for 6 years. It is a cracking little car, really good engine. It is very nippy. Not great for MPG on the motorway as it sits at high rpm at 70/80mph. 

I have done alot of miles in it and think it is great. She has had 2 springs snap and the aircon compressor pack up but that could happen on any car. Ow and the coilpack died. So nothing major at all. 

Biggest down side to them is they rust! Hers has only started to go around the rear wiper.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Dad's just bought one for his mrs, and compared to her current 1.7 puma it feels gutless as fook , as said above they rust, theyre a 1.6 8v and as above again are quite thirsty.


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, already know they rust badly. My first ka, before I really got into taking care of my cars, was pretty badly rusted by the time I got rid. 

Any suggestions as to an alternative, i'd prefer something small and nippy. Don't really cover many motorway miles, all b roads on the way to work. Ideally after something for around £4-5k. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

What are the puma's like jay, thats something else I've been looking at but when I've done a little research they're a bit more expensive to insure, for me personally anyway. Plus don't you need to spend a little more to get one with relatively low mileage? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

4-5k? Wow, my dad just picked up that sport ka for 1200 quid lol

As much as i'd love to recommend a bmw as i live & breath em , i'd go for somethin like a clio 182 or a 206 gti 180 for a sporty little hot hatch, where as the Ka is more of a 'luke warm' hatch no offence.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

OH had a StreetKa so not dissimilar - cracking little chassis but the Brazilian built 1.6 felt really strangled - fitting a K&N induction kit really freed it up - felt much better and delivered better MPG as well, first and only car I have ever had where I noticed a real change after fitting an induction kit

Good little B road car - I'm a great believe in a car not needing big power for it to be fun


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

AJ02 said:


> What are the puma's like jay, thats something else I've been looking at but when I've done a little research they're a bit more expensive to insure, for me personally anyway. Plus don't you need to spend a little more to get one with relatively low mileage?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Mate, i've had 3 of them, 2 1.4's and a 1.7 black edition, i think its worth the extra insurance they are one of the fun-est little cars ive driven! as with the Ka they do tend to rust a bit but you can pick up a minter final edition one on a 52 plate or so for less than 2k so their a good buy!

Although i did get the usual gay/hairdresser comments i could live with it 

for 4-5k you could probably get a Racing puma now, they are a propper little hoot!


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

jay_bmw said:


> 4-5k? Wow, my dad just picked up that sport ka for 1200 quid lol
> 
> As much as i'd love to recommend a bmw as i live & breath em , i'd go for somethin like a clio 182 or a 206 gti 180 for a sporty little hot hatch, where as the Ka is more of a 'luke warm' hatch no offence.


The 172 or 182 have been dream cars for a while now but they tend to have higher mileage unless you can spend a little more, plus again they're pretty high in the insurance bracket aren't they?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Got plenty of stick off my mates for my ka too, then again they were quick to ask for lifts at the time to save on taxi fares 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Just noticed your not too far from me too - i'm in preston 

For 4-5k you'd get a nice low milage 182 now, theyre coming down a lot with the 197/200's been out for a while.

it is worth spendin the little bit extra on insurance over the KA for extra power/fun (IMO)


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

See here mate, only in Atherton, a 47k 182 on an 04 in a dealer for 3.5k - even if insurance is a little bit more, still room to play with that budget 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Renault-C...4203554?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item1c2378cca2


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Definately wouldn't call the Sport KA gutless, they are a revvy engine. Drive one and see what you think. Will definately be quicker than a 1.2 Clio!

As another suggestion in that sort of size/power/insurance bracket and one you would probably never think to look at................

Suzuki Ignis Sport!




























Thats My Girlfriends one it is a great little car! Had it 6 years now. Never missed a beat.

As a second hand buy they are a bargin, pretty well specc'd, I think they look pretty cool. Even comes with Recaro seats! I can't fault it other than the fact they used ****e paint on the yellow and red ones. Best to go for the metalic colours as the solid colours like shells fade!

They are a 1.5 VVTi with 109bhp as standard.

They look much better with grey wheels as per Shells, rather than the white they come with as standard. They also NEED lowering and wider wheels than standard wouldn't go a miss, but Shell has never been bothered by that.

Only common issues I have come across are fading painted plastics on the solid colours, laquer coming off standard white alloys, exhaust systems seem to like rotting!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

My mum had a SportKa and I really loved it in terms of driving. Had a great chassis and a great little engine. 

Only downsides I found was that for the power it gave the engine was thirsty and it never felt particularly well built.

My mum part ex'd hers with less than 30k on the clock (7 years old) and some of the stone chips were showing signs of rust.


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

jay_bmw said:


> Just noticed your not too far from me too - i'm in preston
> 
> For 4-5k you'd get a nice low milage 182 now, theyre coming down a lot with the 197/200's been out for a while.
> 
> it is worth spendin the little bit extra on insurance over the KA for extra power/fun (IMO)


 Work in preston actually, prefer the b road through higher Walton (think that's the name) rather than the motorway, far more fun even in my 1.2.

There's someone in that little place with a 182 parked outside their house, the amount of times I've drifted the white lines while ogling that car is ridiculous, fortunately at 6.30 in the morning there's not much traffic


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

That little ignis looks quite smart griff, reminds me a little of the panda 100 which I also quite like... My taste is odd


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

jay_bmw said:


> See here mate, only in Atherton, a 47k 182 on an 04 in a dealer for 3.5k - even if insurance is a little bit more, still room to play with that budget
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Renault-C...4203554?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item1c2378cca2


Heard horror stories of friends buying motors off ebay, personally I don't see an issue as long as you use common sense. Cheers buddy, might take a little look at that.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

minimadgriff said:


> Definately wouldn't call the Sport KA gutless, they are a revvy engine. Drive one and see what you think.


I said it was gutless compared to the 1.7 puma is what i said.

The clio 182 is a good all rounder, where bowts in preston you work?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

AJ02 said:


> Heard horror stories of friends buying motors off ebay, personally I don't see an issue as long as you use common sense. Cheers buddy, might take a little look at that.


Its a classified ad mate, ebay is just the means of advertisement, you don't bid on it - you just go & view it at their dealership


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

jay_bmw said:


> where bowts in preston you work?


I'm on primrose hill, just off London Road. Near the capitol centre.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Ah right i work near there - we build planes


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Is it one of the warehouses round the back? Or a bit of a drive away, nice to know people on here who acually live nearby.


----------



## Maurice100 (Mar 2, 2012)

andy665 said:


> OH had a StreetKa so not dissimilar - cracking little chassis but the Brazilian built 1.6 felt really strangled - fitting a K&N induction kit really freed it up - felt much better and delivered better MPG as well, first and only car I have ever had where I noticed a real change after fitting an induction kit
> 
> Good little B road car - I'm a great believe in a car not needing big power for it to be fun


The Chassis is a shortened from the Fiesta circa 1994, the engine is a rotac unit built in South Africa the unit is an update of the old CVH unit. things to look out fore is tin worm around the rear wiper arm also on the rear quarter around the fuel flap, the only way to sort this problem is fitting a new panel, don't pay more than £1500 for a late one, with a budget up to 5k there are much better vehicles out there


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Maurice100 said:


> The Chassis is a shortened from the Fiesta circa 1994, the engine is a rotac unit built in South Africa the unit is an update of the old CVH unit. things to look out fore is tin worm around the rear wiper arm also on the rear quarter around the fuel flap, the only way to sort this problem is fitting a new panel, don't pay more than £1500 for a late one, with a budget up to 5k there are much better vehicles out there


Any suggestions you can give would be greatly appreciated, still something small with grunt. But something which won't bleed me dry as far as maintenance goes. Not a stranger to basic jobs but don't want something which may spend half it's life in a garage.


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Actually also thought about a 1.6 c2, any information on these? As you can probably tell I'm a sucker for small, nippy cars. Never forget the two 205 gti my dad had, he was lucky enough to have both the 1.6 and the 1.9... Memories.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Mates got a 1.6 VTR and he is at mine now , he said himself you have to thrash the **** out of it it to get it to go anywhere....


----------



## Maurice100 (Mar 2, 2012)

AJ02 said:


> Any suggestions you can give would be greatly appreciated, still something small with grunt. But something which won't bleed me dry as far as maintenance goes. Not a stranger to basic jobs but don't want something which may spend half it's life in a garage.


Fiesta Zetec S 1.6 tdci, Sporty looks, good on fuel, gets down the road well and you can re map the ecu to give 115ps, also any part won't cost you the earth, you should be able to pick up a 2007-07 for around 4.5k


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Maurice100 said:


> Fiesta Zetec S 1.6 tdci, Sporty looks, good on fuel, gets down the road well and you can re map the ecu to give 115ps, also any part won't cost you the earth, you should be able to pick up a 2007-07 for around 4.5k


Good suggestion


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

jay_bmw said:


> Mates got a 1.6 VTR and he is at mine now , he said himself you have to thrash the **** out of it it to get it to go anywhere....


God damn, seems I need to be looking at other options. Do like the styling of the faster c2's, prefer the GT though, a little more subtle.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

jay_bmw said:


> Good suggestion


Ditto!


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Maurice100 said:


> Fiesta Zetec S 1.6 tdci, Sporty looks, good on fuel, gets down the road well and you can re map the ecu to give 115ps, also any part won't cost you the earth, you should be able to pick up a 2007-07 for around 4.5k


Do actually like the zetec s, even the mark iv looks quite smart although they're old now. May check out a few of those actually. Thanks for the tips maurice


----------



## Maurice100 (Mar 2, 2012)

No problem, you could always sale a little more and get yourself into an 09-09 Alfa Mito you can pick them up for 6k to 6.5k


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Been looking at the zetec s tdci, any idea what kind of prices I should be looking at. Most of them appear to be high mileage and judging by the nature of the car I'm guessing the cheaper ones have been red lined quite a bit.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How about a Clio ... 1.2 tce small engine with a little turbo, comfy and cheap to run too


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> How about a Clio ... 1.2 tce small engine with a little turbo, comfy and cheap to run too


I appreciate the suggestion but i'm a little tired of my current clio, albeit the bog standard 1.2 and fancy a change


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

My mum just got rid of her SportKa for a Twingo TCE Gordini. 

Same engine as the Clio so a 1.2 turbo with 100bhp but in a smaller lighter car. In fact the same floor pan as your Clio but very different inside. 

Has a very similar feel to the SportKa, nippy and fun in the bends but far better on fuel and tax.


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Remember reading about the twingos in a past copy of PFC, seemed to be quite highly thought of. Can't get along with the shape though, can't put my finger on why but just not my cup of tea.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How about an early mini cooper ?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

AJ02 said:


> Remember reading about the twingos in a past copy of PFC, seemed to be quite highly thought of. Can't get along with the shape though, can't put my finger on why but just not my cup of tea.


Fair play mate, the RS model has a bit more something to it in terms of the arches, wheels etc.

The little Twingo GT I guess has that tuning potential. Heard of a few of them running 130bhp which must be a lot of run as the power delivery must be different to the RS.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Suzuki Swift sport?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

jay_bmw said:


> Mate, i've had 3 of them, 2 1.4's and a 1.7 black edition, i think its worth the extra insurance they are one of the fun-est little cars ive driven! as with the Ka they do tend to rust a bit but you can pick up a minter final edition one on a 52 plate or so for less than 2k so their a good buy!
> 
> Although i did get the usual gay/hairdresser comments i could live with it
> 
> for 4-5k you could probably get a Racing puma now, they are a propper little hoot!


This is word for word what I was going to say (I've only owned 1 though, a 1.7), FRP may be a bit pricey on the insurance though.

With 5k to spend on a car I'd be going for a poke around this, and I'd go as far as having an AA/RAC check done on it

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201214462326406/sort/default/usedcars/model/puma/make/ford/radius/1500/quicksearch/true/page/30/postcode/dh78tx?logcode=p

If you don't need more than 2 seats you can't go far wrong with an mx5 for back road fun, another car I've owned and loved, god I must've been a hairdresser in a previous life.


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Just want to say a thank you to everyone for all their advice and tips. Already started looking at the zetec s tdci as well as the puma, had a cheeky look at a couple of mx5 as well. Got a few months to make up my mind and save a little more so plenty of time to shop about yet. 

Once again thanks guys


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

the sporty little clios, 172/182 come with silly high insurance premiums dont they as most get parked in a tree?

I have had a 1.4tdci and st fiesta`s on 56 plates and loved both. St was bags of fun but the diesel was very cheap to run. The 1.4 was good if a little slow so I can imagine the 1.6 tdci zetec s being a great shout, cheap running costs too.


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

AJ02 said:


> Just want to say a thank you to everyone for all their advice and tips. Already started looking at the zetec s tdci as well as the puma, had a cheeky look at a couple of mx5 as well. Got a few months to make up my mind and save a little more so plenty of time to shop about yet.
> 
> Once again thanks guys


It seems as though we're in such a similar situation 

Ive had 2 KA's a zetec s tdci and im now on a 1.7 puma and im currently typing this in the Uclan library after travelling down cuerdale lane which is the road i think your on about :lol:

So heres my 2 cents

I had a 57 plate zetec climate KA which i loved although not very fast i loved the handling and in some ways i miss this car.

I then downgraded to a Y reg ka which although still handled well the engine was pants ha.

I then moved up to a zetec s tdci which i loved!! Fantastic car! looks, features like folding mirrors auto lights auto wipers it was great. Handling was excellent although changing to toyo t1rs made the rain horrific (i dont recommend these at all) But by far the best feature was the engine. I had one in standard form and i just loved the turbo. It made driving effortless and if you wanted to pick up the pace you could. Fuel economy oh my, after having that and moving to the puma what a dream. I could drive it as hard as i wanted and a tank would never return worse than 44mpg Amazing. Drive carefully and 60 is achievable. I would recommend this car! oh and £30 tax :thumb:

I then decided i wanted to go travelling so to gain some cash the Fez had to go. So i decided on a Sportka, after test driving a few and owning 2 standards ka's i felt i knew what to look for. I though it was ace, the handling, the engine, i loved it, i even signed for the car with mine as a trade in, it was going to be a done deal. The deal fell through as they said they thought i had a mk7 not a mk6 even after inspecting it twice :wall:
(dont ever buy from preston motor park/fiat)

So i then started looking for a puma instead. sold my fez privately and bought a Y reg with 80k on and a lady owner with full service history for £1450 including a cam belt change (vital). And it drives sweet as. Loves revving, the handling it great but the only downside is fuel and tax. After having the derve the petrol is hitting me but its definitely my lead foot 
I get 220 miles to a tank at £50 whereas the fiesta was 400 to a tank at about £58 massive difference.

Any questions you might have im happy to help and good luck!

Fitz


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

That may have just confirmed it for me... I'm on the hunt for a zetec s tdci as of now, although I am still having a cheeky look at the mx5 because I quite like those. 

Think I must have been a hairdresser in a past life too.


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Great car! And you won't be disappointed. Get test driving  

Mums got an mx5 mk2.5 1.8 sport

I love driving it but oh my I thought mine went through fuel. That needle moves quicker than the rev clock :lol:


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

206 GTi 180. Check the insurance, mine was ALOT less than a 182 clio. 

I adored my 180, miss it madly and would have another in a heart-beat. Worth it just for the seats!

You can get a very good example for a couple of grand these days.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Quite surprised you didn't look more into a Racing Puma mate. Insurance is sweetie money imo.

I'll have mine for sale soon actually. Have a look at my threads to see exactly what you're getting. It's on another level and hard to beat for that price.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Mx5 is best vfm sports car bar none, all the other stuff you are looking at are not in the same league,granted some may be faster in a straight line, but sports cars they aint, you want fun its the only choice imho, although it is a slightly biased one:lol:


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

My wife has a KA Sport. I drive it quite offten. I have a 3.2v6 Vectra. But as supprised how quick this little motor goes, and it handles very well too. Nice motor in my opinion.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

like the look of the bodykit option :lol:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

^judging by the smile on Kylie's face, they must have heated washer jets.


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Never seen that listed in the optional extras, but next time I'm driving past the ford dealership in might enquire... 

Gally why you selling the frp, I think that's a stunning car you've got! What insurance group is that in, don't see many of those at all. Keep me posted on that sale, depending on funds I may be interested


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Just thinking of a change after getting the car almost perfect imo. 

I've replaced so many parts on the car just in a restoration style more than anything being wrong with it. 

It really is cheap to insure mate, it would surprise you. It's cheaper to insure this than it is a Mk5 Zetec-s Fiesta. 

Not many boy racers running around in Frp's if you know what I mean. Use my registration number from a thread of mine and do a quote on confused. 

I've had a lot of interest in it so far and it isn't even for sale yet. Price should be 5k or thereabouts. Pm me if you want to know more dude.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You know you'll regret it Kev! :lol:

Someone is going to get a great car though - good luck with the sale and I hope it goes to a good home! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Me too! I'd probably decline to sell it to someone too close to home. I know that sounds stupid but it would honestly kill me seeing that now and again!

I'll know i'll miss it, the thing everyone always say is, you can always get another. 

Everytime I convince myself of that fact I remember there's little chance i'll find one like mine. 

I'm not saying it's perfect but it's had a lot of love/money/parts put into it.


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

gally said:


> Me too! I'd probably decline to sell it to someone too close to home. I know that sounds stupid but it would honestly kill me seeing that now and again!
> 
> I'll know i'll miss it, the thing everyone always say is, you can always get another.
> 
> ...


Definitely got some interest here, have a cheeky look on confused.com and if the insurance is reasonable, ive got quite an expensive post code unfortunately considering I live practically in the moorland, i'd definitely be interested. I've seen some of your threads before so know how much work you've put into it, what would you replace it with? Oh and as long as you drive it sensibly how fuel economical can it be out of interest?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

You're going to think i'm lying but on another forum i'm on my last top up gave me 48mpg to empty the tank. I haven't been driving it hard recently, not that I ever do right enough.

I drove my last Puma harder, this one is my baby so I never do. 

Anyway it's never been under 35mpg since I bought it. I monitor my fuel, not for cost just for interest. It even runs rich via the OE map hence the popping and crackling from the exhaust on the over run. It still doesn't run badly.

Bare in mind I do short trips to work and back it's remarkable the fuel return.

I was down in MK last year, filled up before we left to come home. 60mph all the way up 400 miles roughly and didn't have to fill up. I think the tank hold 45litres iirc. We were both shocked.

Cost me £20 for full service parts excluding oil. It's just cheap to run.

I'm looking at a mk1 V6 TT dude.

Good write up of mine and Craigs detail in November here... http://www.cliosport.net/forum/show...ection-Detail-Gtechniq-C1-FRP-ASW-Content-Ect


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

gally said:


> Just thinking of a change after getting the car almost perfect imo.
> 
> I've replaced so many parts on the car just in a restoration style more than anything being wrong with it.
> 
> ...


God this is breaking my heart as it's up for sale about a year to early for me financially, if it was the right time for me I'd be pestering you something rotten to sell that to me, I really did enjoy the Puma I had and while I've had no experience of an FRP it is high up on my list of cars I must own at some point.

Good luck with any sale and 5k seems quite cheap for such well loved example.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

gally said:


> You're going to think i'm lying but on another forum i'm on my last top up gave me 48mpg to empty the tank. I haven't been driving it hard recently, not that I ever do right enough.
> 
> I drove my last Puma harder, this one is my baby so I never do.
> 
> ...


You would be off your head to sell your FRP for one of those IMO.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> You would be off your head to sell your FRP for one of those IMO.


I second that, we have the 225 roadster, it replaced our puma. If build a looks are your thing then you will like the tt, if driving is your bag then the tt is certainly no drivers car. Ours looks better than it goes, the puma was great run and we regularly got 40 mpg


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> I second that, we have the 225 roadster, it replaced our puma. If build a looks are your thing then you will like the tt, if driving is your bag then the tt is certainly no drivers car. Ours looks better than it goes, the puma was great run and we regularly got 40 mpg


Thirded, the Mk1 tt is so boring & predictable to drive, i had a 225 & i couldn't wait to sell it it didn't light my fire at all in terms of driving pleasure.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

pooma said:


> God this is breaking my heart as it's up for sale about a year to early for me financially, if it was the right time for me I'd be pestering you something rotten to sell that to me, I really did enjoy the Puma I had and while I've had no experience of an FRP it is high up on my list of cars I must own at some point.
> 
> Good luck with any sale and 5k seems quite cheap for such well loved example.


Thank you mate.



minimadgriff said:


> You would be off your head to sell your FRP for one of those IMO.


Indeed but peoples wants and needs can differ, i'm not buying it to be a B road hot hatch if you know what I mean mate.



SteveTDCi said:


> I second that, we have the 225 roadster, it replaced our puma. If build a looks are your thing then you will like the tt, if driving is your bag then the tt is certainly no drivers car. Ours looks better than it goes, the puma was great run and we regularly got 40 mpg


I drove my last 1.7 Puma harder than i've driven my Frp, honestly it's been loved and cherished. I don't drive very quick at all.

It's a superb drivers car, I may just fancy a change. I have no finance or loans to worry about I can chop and change cars as I wish so if the V6 TT doesn't work out i'll try something else.



jay_bmw said:


> Thirded, the Mk1 tt is so boring & predictable to drive, i had a 225 & i couldn't wait to sell it it didn't light my fire at all in terms of driving pleasure.


Depends what you want the car to do at the end of the day. At the moment I fancy a change from a "drivers car".

Lets not get carried away, the V6 TT is far from a bad car. It's just not a drivers car in comparison to the Frp. :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

TT isn't a drivers car compared to a 1.2 Clios  they are reasonably quick, although if your going for the V6 you will have to have DSG, if thats the case make sure it works  Personally I would go for the Quattro Sport or a nice roadster, if your budget will stretch to 10k then i'd look at the Mk2 TT which is a better drivers car


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It will be manual mate (rare obviously) I'm not a DSG fan and the manual is very reliable, opposed to the DSG which "can" go wrong.

I need more than 2 seats even though the back ones are tidy. Spec is pretty simple. Misano Red, 3.2 V6, manual, coupe.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

gally said:


> Thank you mate.
> 
> Lets not get carried away, the V6 TT is far from a bad car. It's just not a drivers car in comparison to the Frp. :lol:


I didn't say it was a bad car did i ? In terms of driving pleasure it is utterly boring.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You are after somthing thats really rare then, I had DSG once, never again !! Missano is a great colour, i wanted red with the cream leather but we ended up with Black with black leather .... although we are going to get the interior recoloured


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

jay_bmw said:


> I didn't say it was a bad car did i ? In terms of driving pleasure it is utterly boring.


Sorry mate it was just a statement. Not aimed at anyone.



SteveTDCi said:


> You are after somthing thats really rare then, I had DSG once, never again !! Missano is a great colour, i wanted red with the cream leather but we ended up with Black with black leather .... although we are going to get the interior recoloured


I want Black or Alcantara/Leather, Black.

Pretty simple and achievable.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1500/postcode/pe26yx/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

gally said:


> Sorry mate it was just a statement. Not aimed at anyone.
> 
> I want Black or Alcantara/Leather, Black.
> 
> Pretty simple and achievable.


No worries mate, it was just you put that statement after a quote from me lol

Anyhow, don't let me stop ya, they are really good cars , just not from a keen driver point of view, its a bit like going from one extreme to the other with the FRP probably being on of the best handling front wheel drive cars on sale!


----------

